# Sunrise at Haleakala and Road to Hana



## mitchandjeanette (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello, We are wondering if anyone has done the Sunrise at Haleakala and then The Road to Hana in the same day????  And if so, did you enjoy it, or was it way too long of a day??   

We know it will be a long day.
Driving back from Hana in the dark is fine...
We want to be able to take our time on the way to Hana....

Thanks in advance for your opinions/suggestions...

Mitch (and Jeanette) 

be there end of October..  :whoopie:


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2011)

I've never done the sunrise at Haleakala in all of the trips we've made to Maui.  However, I would never try to do both of those trips in one day.  The road to Hana is a full day trip, if you want to be able to stop along the way and see things.


----------



## klpca (Aug 29, 2011)

That would be one long day. I've done them both but not on the same day. 

We did the sunrise once. One and done. We left the hotel in Kaanapali at 3:00am and it took about 1.5 - 2 hours to get to the top. Then we waited another 30 - 40 minutes to see the sunrise. We stopped at the Kula Lodge for breakfast then went back to the hotel.

I'm guessing here, but I estimate that once you leave the summit, it would be about 1 hour to get to the intersection that heads towards Hana. Then it's a twisty, winding road for an hour or two. (I have never watched the clock when we've taken this drive). It's a beautiful drive and I love it - I don't find it unsafe at all - but those with motion sickness will not enjoy it nearly as much.

I wouldn't try to do both in the same day. If I had to choose between the two because of time constraints, I'd do Hana.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't do both in one day either.  In fact, when we drove to hana, we got a private rental and spent the night.  I think it made for a much more relaxing experience.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 29, 2011)

*I Like the Idea*

I'll probably be the only one, but, I think it's a great idea, especially if you are staying on the West side of the Island.  When we went to the sunrise on Mt. Haleakala we stopped for breakfast after getting down the mountain and then we still would have had an earlier start then most going to Hana and we would be part way there.  Great way to combine two things into one day and save a day for something else or just relaxing which you might want to do the next day.
Never thought of doing both in the same day but I really like it and will remember this for our next Maui trip in March.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2011)

california-bighorn said:


> I'll probably be the only one, but, I think it's a great idea, especially if you are staying on the West side of the Island.  When we went to the sunrise on Mt. Haleakala we stopped for breakfast after getting down the mountain and then we still would have had an earlier start then most going to Hana and we would be part way there.  Great way to combine two things into one day and save a day for something else or just relaxing which you might want to do the next day.
> Never thought of doing both in the same day but I really like it and will remember this for our next Maui trip in March.



I'd probably sleep through the entire trip to Hana after getting up that early.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 29, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. You'd have to get up at 3 or 4am in order to be on top of Haleakala on time.  The Road to Hana fatiguing even on a full night's sleep.  And it gets light/dark early on Maui because it's on the eastern edge of the time zone.

I'd consider doing the sunrise and driving PART of the way to Hana in one day. I'd consider driving to Hana and spending the night.  But to Hana and back? No.  Driving on the road to Hana with all its hairpin turns after dark, especially after getting up at 3am? Never.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 29, 2011)

You don't have to drive all the way to Hana to get the experience of the trip.  If you decide to give it a try, turn around before Hana.   You can say that you saw the road to Hana and know what it is like.

The most difficult part is overdoing the trip and for us, we went hiking at seven pools, or the National Park.  We hiked way up the mountain and at 50 ++ years old, it wore us out.  Having to drive back after that was too much.  If you just go to Hana, no big deal, the NP is a little further and more time and if you go hiking, take it easy and remember it is a long road home.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*You can do both, but...*

Hello There, 

I  believe you can do both in the same day, but you would need a really good nights sleep before you begin. If you get up and drive yourself up to the top of the mountain you would save time versus going on the tours timetable. I went on a tour up the hill and I would could have saved time and slept more if I had done it on my own. Now I rode a bicycle coming down and that was fun. I think you could like that. 

The road to Hana will demand your driving attention. My wife and I woke up early and got an early start at 7:00 a.m. On our way to Hana we did not have to wait for anyone to cross bridges and there was little traffic. We ate breakfast at a really nice hotel in Hana and then proceeded to go to the pools and and explore some of the various sights on the way back including enjoying some of the beaches. However, on the way back there was much more traffic and we did have to wait sometimes for other cars to cross some of the several one lane bridges. You get tired on the way back especially if only one person is driving. On our way back we had dinner at Mama's Fish House. 

You can do it in one day. I would if I did not have much time and wanted to take in a lot in in a short period of time. I do think it's better to split it up.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Aug 30, 2011)

*I prefer sunset on the volcano*

I would suggest thinking about seeing the sunset on the volcano.

We did that last trip. It took about 3 hours to get up the mountain.

Seeing the sunset. from above the clouds was an experience that I never
even thought of until we saw it.  The ride down was also less stressful,
because you are not in a rush.

I am too old to get moving at 3AM on my vacation


----------



## mclyne (Aug 30, 2011)

Have done both but would not try them on the same day. You have to get up around 3:30am to get going to see the sunrise. You would be tired by the end of the day doing the Road to Hanna as well and it would not be a pleasant experience. Save the Road to Hanna for another day.

 A quick suggestion---bring the room blankets with you to see the sunrise. It can be quite cold on top of the mountain at 3:30am. The blankets kept us warm while others were very cold!!!

 If you can get a hot cup of coffeee to go, that would be advisable too!!


----------



## Skittles1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have done both as well, and wouldn't recommend doing it in one day.  I went to the sunrise on our first morning there, because I figured it wouldn't seem quite so bad getting up at 3am since we were still on East coast time.  This worked out really well, but the trip up the mountain took much longer than we expected (and were told) it would, so leave yourself at least 2 hrs to get there.  We got there just in time for the sunrise.  Also, you may want to check the weather forecast as well.  I was told that a partly cloudy day makes for the best pictures.  And do not underestimate how cold it will be!

Road to Hana is amazing, but is a very long day, especially if you stop frequently to see the many off-road waterfalls.  I had an awesome book, Maui Revealed, that told you exactly where all the beautiful waterfalls were.  I highly recommend getting that book!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## learnalot (Aug 30, 2011)

Skittles1 said:


> I have done both as well, and wouldn't recommend doing it in one day.  I went to the sunrise on our first morning there, because I figured it wouldn't seem quite so bad getting up at 3am since we were still on East coast time.



We did the same thing.  Even if you are only coming from the West Coast, your body still has 2 hours on the clock on your first morning.


----------



## rpw (Aug 31, 2011)

*Just did the road to Hana today*

it's a full day all by itself.  If all you are going to do is ride up and ride back, sure you could do it.  But we stopped at a number of places along the way and saw the sites.  That takes time.  Remember, there are no streetlights on the way back down the mountain, you had better be well on your way by at least 5:30 because the sun sets at 6:45 (and it sets really FAST).  My wife and I raced down the mountain last year, I wouldn't do that again, and after crawling out of bed to see the sunrise at Halakala?  I think that may be a suicide run.


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for you opinions and suggestions...  One day for both is now not in our plans...


----------



## Lee B (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember that your body clocks will be on mainland time, so you automatically will wake up early the first day or two.


----------



## AKE (Sep 5, 2011)

The best thing about the sunrise is NOT the sunrise... it is watching tourists trying to find warmth wearing only beach clothes at near freezing temperatures.  We have been there a number of times and you would not believe some of the getups trying to stay warm.  One other thing to remember in addition to the cold is the different weather conditions up there.  Years ago we wanted to see the sunrise so we got the kids out of bed at 2:30 and started driving.  The weather was beautiful until about an hour from the summit when we hit gale force winds.  In the parking lot at the summit cars were actually being blown around and the rangers closed the park so we never did see the sunrise that time.  A couple of hours later we were at sea level and it was sunny and 80 degrees.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 8, 2011)

AKE said:


> The best thing about the sunrise is NOT the sunrise... it is watching tourists trying to find warmth wearing only beach clothes at near freezing temperatures.



We prepare for the cold and STILL end up freezing. 

I've often thought that a person could make a fortune if they could work out a deal with the feds to park a mobile coffee truck up to Haleakala between 3 and 5am every day. In addition to coffee, they could sell sweatshirts and mittens and those cheap ponchos that they sell at DisneyWorld (sans the mouse)...

That being said, I have glorious pictures of sunrise at Haleakala.  It only took us 3 tries.


----------

